# 310D Locked up



## cabman67 (Feb 20, 2009)

No good deed... after driving 6 miles to help a friend clear a small lot, a hydralic hose got snagged and was leaking from the tranny. Unaware, I saddled up and headed back down the hill for the six mile trek home. Wide open in fourth, half way home, It became obvious as both rear wheels locked up and I came to a screeching halt. Stuck in gear and locked up, I boomed her on the trailer and took her home. Was able to get her rolling again by forcing it forward and back with the boom. Now all I have is first gear, and almost impossible to get in another speed. If tricked into another gear there is nothing there. Any guesses as to how bad I screwed up. It was almost as if the brakes engaged as to protect the gears or something. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would cheak the tranny fluid and replace the hydrolic hose. Also, call your dealer. I just may be something you can't fix.


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

How low did the oil go?I'm taking a wild shot but you might want to send a oil sample to be analyzed. Might have fried a bearing or something and it might show up with an oil Analise.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I hate to say it but you need to open her up and have look inside the trans. Can you get to the top cover on the transmission? 

You can try over filling the trans and letting it set for a few days to soak in and try it but I think the damage is done. At least try draining whatever oil is left in the trans and see what comes out. If you see metal flakes, that tells you rebuild right there. 

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Hope you can fix this on the cheap and find some good luck along the way.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Also something else to consider. Its been awhile since I worked on these but I think the hydraulics are open center. If so, you need to change your hydraulic filters. They were C models when I was working on them and my memory sucks so they may well be closed and have separate oil reservoirs. Never can be too careful. Hydraulic pumps are not cheap and they hate metalic contamination.


----------

